# please help: camstudio audio problems....



## atthemovies (Oct 21, 2008)

hi 

i am unsure if this the correct place for posting this....

i have just started using camstudio 

i am wanting to do screen capture 
where i have music playing in the background 
as well as being able to record my voice 

can you please help me on how to do this 

thanks


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

in the control panel open the 'sounds and audio devices'. select the volume button in sound recording and select stereo mix as recording channel. then the recorder will record all active channels when recording.

Also please refrain from asking the same question on two different forums. people can very often give the same answers - hence wasting their time.


----------

